# honey Badger released from team?



## fairhopebama (Aug 10, 2012)

Just heard from somebody that it was announced on 680 the fan. Anybody else heard this?


----------



## chainshaw (Aug 10, 2012)

http://content.usatoday.com/communities/campusrivalry/post/2012/08/lsu-dismisses-tyrann-mathieu/1


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 10, 2012)

Oops.


----------



## benellisbe (Aug 10, 2012)

"Honey Badger don't care"


----------



## BowChilling (Aug 10, 2012)

Au revoir le miel! And good riddance!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Just heard from somebody that it was announced on 680 the fan. Anybody else heard this?



http://www.sportsgrid.com/ncaa-football/honey-badger-dismissed/

It's official. Funny how karma works, isn't it?


----------



## V2500Inspector (Aug 10, 2012)

LSU has plenty of depth. Don't see how karma has anything to do with it. They will still be a strong team with out him.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow.....


----------



## riprap (Aug 10, 2012)

We'll take him. He deserves a second chance just like Mett.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

V2500Inspector said:


> LSU has plenty of depth. Don't see how karma has anything to do with it. They will still be a strong team with out him.



Let's just say the opposing receivers necks will feel a lot better this year.  It's funny that now they will be fine though. We were told all year long last year how he was a one man wrecking machine that made the team what it was.

I guess the one man wrecking machine part is right, he sure wrecked any chance at a career he ever had. It's a shame too, because with a little leadership he could have matured into one of the best players in pro football.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 10, 2012)

What an idiot.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 10, 2012)

I would much rather have him on the field,...he didn't do squat in two games vs BAMA, and he is a coverage liability.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> little leadership he could have matured into one of the best players in pro football.



Sad that he was too immature/stupid/self-centered to realize this. 



rex upshaw said:


> What an idiot.



Yep.



RipperIII said:


> I would much rather have him on the field,...he didn't do squat in two games vs BAMA, and he is a coverage liability.



He was a playmaker and turned the momentum in a few games with big plays.  He will be missed, but I don't think LSU has decided to forfeit all the games just because he's been dismissed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> He was a playmaker and turned the momentum in a few games with big plays.  He will be missed, but I don't think LSU has decided to forfeit all the games just because he's been dismissed.



Truth be known, it may be what they needed. Too much press and attention on one team member can hurt cohesiveness sometimes. I think we'll see a better LSU team, without everything printed and put on TV being about one man.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 10, 2012)

I knew he was just Greg Reid with a funny haircut and a cute nickname.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2012)

Stupid Thug!


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 10, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Stupid Thug!



You forget "dope smoking"


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2012)

I bet the recently departed are freaking out. Wow.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a shame too, because with a little leadership he could have matured into one of the best players in pro football.



I seriously doubt it'll hurt his chances in the NFL. He'll transfer to D2 (or whatever they call them nowadays)school for a year, then back to D1 for his senior year. 

Sounds familiar doesn't it?

Character flaws are welcome with open arms in the NFL.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Sad that he was too immature/stupid/self-centered to realize this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree, he was fun to watch, and he definitely turned the momentum in  afew games, and I would like to see him play this year,...shame on him and kudos to Coach Miles for doing the right thing.


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> You forget "dope smoking"




I believe the correct spelling is Deauxp Smeauxking.


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 10, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> i believe the correct spelling is deauxp smeauxking.



lol!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 10, 2012)

Browning Slayer Don't Care....


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 10, 2012)

I bet he done something thuggish!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> I bet he done something thuggish!!!



See post # 16............................


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 10, 2012)

It's amazing that he could fail a drug test 3 times.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 10, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> See post # 16............................



Yea......I joined the team!!!!
I figured you and duckman would like that.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 10, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> It's amazing that he could fail a drug test 3 times.



some call that consistency...


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 10, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> It's amazing that he could fail a drug test 3 times.



Yea he must have been tokin purty strong stuff and regular too.Blunt for breakfast,blunt for lunch and deuce at night.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2012)

What are some of these bammers going to do now?  Their lives have been centered around how much they hate the badger for so long there's going to be a void there.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 10, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> What are some of these bammers going to do now?  Their lives have been centered around how much they hate the badger for so long there's going to be a void there.



I think the void got banned...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I think the void got banned...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> What are some of these bammers going to do now?  Their lives have been centered around how much they hate the badger for so long there's going to be a void there.



Quit stirrin the pot you closet Barner you... You know good and well we respected TM, just not the agitator that though TM hung the moon and crammed him down everyone's throats at ever opportunity he got.



RipperIII said:


> I think the void got banned...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2012)

Were happily devoid.


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 11, 2012)

He got his drugs from the players on the Alabama team. It was a drug for ADHA, which is speed.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 11, 2012)

Man, I hate I had to work all day yesterday.  

SEC in full meltdown..


Bama sending kids to alternate high schools to qualify


Auburn just flat out changing grades


Honey Badger smoking and toking



I dont ever get to have any fun.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 11, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Yea he must have been tokin purty strong stuff and regular too.Blunt for breakfast,blunt for lunch and deuce at night.





Weed for everyone...   

Not one blunt
Not two blunts
Not three blunts....


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 11, 2012)

You kinda knew it was coming....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let's just say the opposing receivers necks will feel a lot better this year.  It's funny that now they will be fine though. We were told all year long last year how he was a one man wrecking machine that made the team what it was.
> 
> I guess the one man wrecking machine part is right, he sure wrecked any chance at a career he ever had. It's a shame too, because with a little leadership he could have matured into one of the best players in pro football.



Not many 5 ft 9 inches 175 pounders making it in the NFL


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 11, 2012)

Kudos to Miles for doing the right thing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Not many 5 ft 9 inches 175 pounders making it in the NFL



That comment will be torn apart, you might want to rephrase it or add a qualifier.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> You kinda knew it was coming....


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 11, 2012)

He can always go to Alabama State and play with Dyer and Crowell.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That comment will be torn apart, you might want to rephrase it or add a qualifier.



Such as????

There may be some water boys that size in the NFL


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Dre Kirkpatrick drafts to the Bengals before becoming a Senior for $8.6 million dollars.

Tyrann Mathieu avoids the draft before becoming a Senior so he can bogart a few more joints.

How's that illegal clothsline tactic workin for you now big boy?


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 11, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Kudos to Miles for doing the right thing



Wasnt his choice and he had none

The school released him but it was certainly the right choice


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 11, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Wasnt his choice and he had none
> 
> The school released him but it was certainly the right choice



I'm just trying to be nice, the one LSU fan we now have is OK and no reason to rub it in.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

David Mills said:


> I'm just trying to be nice, the one LSU fan we now have is OK and no reason to rub it in.



Oh, he is more than OK. He fully understands and even has the same info posted on his web site, saved for posterity sake.


----------



## snookdoctor (Aug 11, 2012)

The Pot sacks another career. 
When are they going to change the rules so these hard working young men will be able to legally enjoy their relaxation therapy?


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 11, 2012)

LSU has the toughest drug policy in the SEC.  Suspends 2 starters for a game last year for using (legal) synthetic marijuana, then kicks a returning Heisman finalist off the team and out of school for another violation - ALL WITHOUT AN ARREST!

Contrast to UGA, who has a player arrested for possession, pays off someone else in the car to take the blame, and then reinstates the player.  

LSU suspends and kicks off the team for rules violations, UGA gives slaps on the wrist and then tries to backtrack for ARRESTS.



EDIT:

I almost forgot!  Top of page 2 KING.  

Isn't that what you are supposed to do?


----------



## BrotherBadger (Aug 11, 2012)

Synthetic marijuana is actually illegal in the state of Louisiana, although i am not sure if it is criminalized or not. Punishing a player because he repeated broke the law isn't exactly what i would call "tough" policy.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 11, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> LSU has the toughest drug policy in the SEC.  Suspends 2 starters for a game last year for using (legal) synthetic marijuana, then kicks a returning Heisman finalist off the team and out of school for another violation - ALL WITHOUT AN ARREST!
> 
> Contrast to UGA, who has a player arrested for possession, pays off someone else in the car to take the blame, and then reinstates the player.
> 
> ...




UGA suspends after 1st drug postive drug test, LSU does not suspend until  after 2nd.  Mathieu failed his 2nd one last year, so this was either 3rd or 4th positive test.  

Branden Smith passed every drug test given to him and had charges dropped after it was apparent that the drugs were the guys who actually failed a drug test.  Seems so simple yet you still don't get it.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 11, 2012)

Bottom line -  LSU kicked a Heisman finalist off the team without him being arrested.

UGA finds a way to get an arrested player back on the team.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 11, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Bottom line -  LSU kicked a Heisman finalist off the team without him being arrested.




Had LSU not dismissed him, he would have had to sit out a year anyway, since it was his 3rd failed test.  On to McNeese state, where hopefully he doesn't follow the same path as Cecil Collins.


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 11, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Bottom line -  LSU kicked a Heisman finalist off the team without him being arrested.
> 
> UGA finds a way to get an arrested player back on the team.



We had to change our policy after the last high profile player we kicked off our team for an arrest was picked up by one of our opponents from the SEC West and will now start at QB.  His name escapes me......but I think you might have heard of him.


----------



## riprap (Aug 11, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> We had to change our policy after the last high profile player we kicked off our team for an arrest was picked up by one of our opponents from the SEC West and will now start at QB.  His name escapes me......but I think you might have heard of him.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 11, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> We had to change our policy after the last high profile player we kicked off our team for an arrest was picked up by one of our opponents from the SEC West and will now start at QB.  His name escapes me......but I think you might have heard of him.




Yeah, he was kicked off the team LONG after the arrest after it was determined he would not be the STARTING QB.

And he's not been in any trouble in 2 years.  I know that UGA is double thinking that move now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 11, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> LSU has the toughest drug policy in the SEC.  Suspends 2 starters for a game last year for using (legal) synthetic marijuana, then kicks a returning Heisman finalist off the team and out of school for another violation - ALL WITHOUT AN ARREST!



You must have smoked you some 'Honey Badger Delight' before posting this. Multiple failed drug tests is why the HB was released back into the wild. You feel an arrest should be made before a player is released? I hope you're just being silly today and don't really feel this way.



Boudreaux said:


> Contrast to UGA, who has a player arrested for possession, pays off someone else in the car to take the blame, and then reinstates the player.



Pays off someone in the car to take the blame? How do you know this? I never heard this. You shouldn't say stuff like that if it isn't true. That particular player you're speaking of passed two drug tests, one by the university and one by the court, soon after being arrested.



Boudreaux said:


> LSU suspends and kicks off the team for rules violations, UGA gives slaps on the wrist and then tries to backtrack for ARRESTS.



Look, I know you're deeply upset about losing the HB, but he had his chances and blew it. He's gone now, so let it rest! No need to take shots at Georgia for LSU's own troubles! Be happy that such a distraction is gone from your Tony the Tigers! Yes, LSU has a good team and put it to my Dawgs last year! I remember our beating, but what goes around, comes around. Maybe you can find HB soon and hook up with him. Maybe even share a big fat one together and listen to some Bob Marley! No Badger, No Cry!!!!!!!! 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> You must have smoked you some 'Honey Badger Delight' before posting this. Multiple failed drug tests is why the HB was released back into the wild. You feel an arrest should be made before a player is released? I hope you're just being silly today and don't really feel this way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 11, 2012)

Does that popcorn have salt on it? I like mine with plenty of salt. Actually, I like it without butter, too. MMMMMMM, I love me some popcorn.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2012/writers/andy_staples/06/12/georgia-drug-policy/index.html

Miguel, you've got 43,498 posts! Good Goobly Goop!


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 11, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> You must have smoked you some 'Honey Badger Delight' before posting this. Multiple failed drug tests is why the HB was released back into the wild. You feel an arrest should be made before a player is released? I hope you're just being silly today and don't really feel this way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It took a while, but I knew I could ruffle a few feathers and turn the discussion!  

In other news, the Honey Badger has listed his car for sale:


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 11, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> It took a while, but I knew I could ruffle a few feathers and turn the discussion!
> 
> In other news, the Honey Badger has listed his car for sale:



Hopefully he will remove the phone books he had to sit on to see over the dash.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 11, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Hopefully he will remove the phone books he had to sit on to see over the dash.




Come fairhope, you know better than that.  LSU hired a driver for him.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 11, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Come fairhope, you know better than that.  LSU hired a driver for him.



And the drivers name was Les Miles. Maybe he needs to be tested.  Maybe he has gone from eating grass to smokin it.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 11, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Hopefully he will remove the phone books he had to sit on to see over the dash.





Now that is funny


----------



## riprap (Aug 11, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Now that is funny



he can get a job with little debbie endorsing honey buns.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 11, 2012)

riprap said:


> he can get a job with little debbie endorsing honey buns.



Now that's a good one too!!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 11, 2012)

riprap said:


> he can get a job with little debbie endorsing honey buns.



Good one. They could have the honey bun classic and the limited time BCS version which is burnt.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 11, 2012)

I find it ironic that HB and his biggest fan get banned in the same week.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 11, 2012)

The honey badger dont care








































if he dont play no mo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 11, 2012)

I hope he didn't pawn off his "we're #2 ring" for weed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

fairhope said:


> I find it ironic that HB and his biggest fan get banned in the same week.



It was a show, he was really a Saban freak. He came on hear as the worlds biggest Dolphins fan, then when Saban moved to LSU so did he, then when Saban left for Bama is when is hurt feelings really started showing because he was stuck with ol' Lester. Don't let the act fool you, he is a closet dolphins fan at heart and never really cared much for LSU.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 11, 2012)

fairhope said:


> I find it ironic that HB and his biggest fan get banned in the same week.



Karma?????


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 11, 2012)

What got LM banned?  

About the first UGa scrimmage-upper classmen were raving about the two freshman running backs, especially Gurley.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 12, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> I know that UGA is double thinking that move now.





Ya really think so... The boy hasn't even won a game in the SEC... Don't count your Honey Badgers before they hatch... He was a good High school QB and that is everything WE all know...

LSU don't CARE!! Heisman trophy finalist to THUG!... Love IT!


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 12, 2012)

fairhope said:


> I hope he didn't pawn off his "we're #2 ring" for weed.




I laughed.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 12, 2012)

Well, looks like this thread has taken a turn for the worse.  No need to rub it in on Boudreaux; if ole Lester was still here I'd be piling it on but Boudreaux has a lot more class than Les.

I have never hesitated in saying what I think about the Honey Bun and I believe he proved me right.  But, to me it's old news now, too much to look forward to.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2012)

fairhope said:


> I find it ironic that HB and his biggest fan get banned in the same week.



No doubt that's having your cake and eating it too.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 12, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> No doubt that's having your cake and eating it too.



True


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 12, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Well, looks like this thread has taken a turn for the worse.  No need to rub it in on Boudreaux; if ole Lester was still here I'd be piling it on but Boudreaux has a lot more class than Les.
> 
> I have never hesitated in saying what I think about the Honey Bun and I believe he proved me right.  But, to me it's old news now, too much to look forward to.



Boudreaux knows that none of this is directed at him. I am tossing the bait for any "new" members that will bite. Boudreaux never had the man crush that was exhibited by others that were here.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 12, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Boudreaux never had the man crush that was exhibited by others that were here.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 12, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Well, looks like this thread has taken a turn for the worse.  No need to rub it in on Boudreaux; if ole Lester was still here I'd be piling it on but Boudreaux has a lot more class than Les.
> 
> I have never hesitated in saying what I think about the Honey Bun and I believe he proved me right.  But, to me it's old news now, too much to look forward to.





fairhope said:


> Boudreaux knows that none of this is directed at him. I am tossing the bait for any "new" members that will bite. Boudreaux never had the man crush that was exhibited by others that were here.



Don't hold back on my account.  

Being critical of a pot head, no matter on what team he played, won't offend me. 

He was given more than his fair shares of chances and had the college football world at his feet, and was too immature/selfish/stupid to handle it.  I had hope that being a Heisman finalist would mature him and show him his true potential, but alas, it did not.

No doubt, he is an incredible athlete, but that does not make him a fine young man or someone that I'd want my son to hold out as a role model.

LSU will win or lose without him, and I won't second guess the decision even if we lose a game because of special teams.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2012)

Boudreaux is totally a class act.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 12, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Boudreaux is totally a class act.



3 cheers for Boudreaux:

Hip Hip, Hooray

Hip Hip, Hooray

Hip Hip, Hooray


Yeah, it's a little corny


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 12, 2012)

I just don't believe you have to be disagreeable to disagree.

Plus, not all of us can be privileged enough to be LSU/Saints fans.  Someone has to be the poor slobs to root for the other teams.  

We do have our bad apples in the fan barrel, if you can believe that, that embarrass the entire fan base.  As the old saying goes, a few bad apples..............

Life is just too short to live or die vicariously through athletics.

GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 13, 2012)

Serious question.

What the heck are Verne and Gary going to drool over when calling an LSU game if there is no Honey Badger???


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 13, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> Serious question.
> 
> What the heck are Verne and Gary going to drool over when calling an LSU game if there is no Honey Badger???



The other team...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> Serious question.
> 
> What the heck are Verne and Gary going to drool over when calling an LSU game if there is no Honey Badger???



You are mistaken. They will spend most of the game saying what would have happened if the HB had been there.


----------



## riprap (Aug 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You are mistaken. They will spend most of the game saying what would have happened if the HB had been there.



I'm sure the media is glad it happened. Plenty of material to talk about.


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You are mistaken. They will spend most of the game saying what would have happened if the HB had been there.



That is a spot on assessment.  You got ESP or something?


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You are mistaken. They will spend most of the game saying what would have happened if the HB had been there.



Yep.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Yep.



Boudreaux, you seeing all these reports than Mathieu wants to stay in school and see if "things can possibly be worked out to play in 2013?"
 I don't think the HB understands the term "permanent ineligibility".


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Boudreaux, you seeing all these reports than Mathieu wants to stay in school and see if "things can possibly be worked out to play in 2013?"
> I don't think the HB understands the term "permanent ineligibility".



But he is really, really, sorry......And if he stays at LSU for the year and is a really good boy and works hard on his academics, He will win the hearts and minds of the review board and they will give him a third chance.......He needs to pull his mind out of fairy tale land and move on to Lake Charles......maybe their drug policy won't be so tough.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Boudreaux, you seeing all these reports than Mathieu wants to stay in school and see if "things can possibly be worked out to play in 2013?"
> I don't think the HB understands the term "permanent ineligibility".



He got to stay in school after last year's 1 game suspension for a team violation of the drug policy.  What's going to change this time?


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 17, 2012)

Lastest new's on David's hero is that he has checked into a rehab unit and will not be in any school or play football anywhere this fall.

Look for him to try to get back on the LSU football team in the spring.  Here is what I expect his argument to be:

If he were an employee of LSU and went into rehab, the addiction could be considered a disability, which would prevent the school from firing an employee seeing medical treatment for a disability.

IF the school/team does not want him back, I'm sure that they will say he was dismissed before he sought out treatment.

This could get interesting, depending on what Honey does after rehab.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 17, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Lastest new's on David's hero is that he has checked into a rehab unit and will not be in any school or play football anywhere this fall.
> 
> Look for him to try to get back on the LSU football team in the spring.  Here is what I expect his argument to be:
> 
> ...



Maybe he can hire Ray Ray's lawyer......


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 17, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Lastest new's on David's hero



You're a funny dude, 5 million unemployed comedians and you're trying to be funny.



Boudreaux said:


> Lastest new's on David's hero is that he has checked into a rehab unit and will not be in any school or play football anywhere this fall.
> 
> Look for him to try to get back on the LSU football team in the spring.  Here is what I expect his argument to be:
> 
> ...



If he's sincere about getting help, I wish him luck and God speed.

More times that not, people in this position go to rehab mainly to rehab their reputation and get back into someone's good graces or he's trying to fool the NFL, time will tell.

One has to think that he pushed it and pushed it thinking he could get away with it and that he may have felt he was bigger than the system..


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 17, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Yeah, he was kicked off the team LONG after the arrest after it was determined he would not be the STARTING QB.
> 
> And he's not been in any trouble in 2 years.  I know that UGA is double thinking that move now.



Nope, not even close to accurate.  He was kicked off after it was determined that the lied to Richt about what happened.  Nope, UGA is not rethinking.


----------

